# X-Ray Bird



## dleightley (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I really liked this photo:-






Views? its a low resolution to save on data transfer

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Overread (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to TPF!
29 KB image size - phew your really shooting image quality heavily on that size - for an image that size 100kb or even 200kb would be enough to keep a lot of its original quality - sadly I am seeing a lot of blocky pixels in that shot and I suspct many are a result of the tiny filesize that you have chosen.

It's an interesting idea too to invert the image, and I suspect that like me, one thing you can see in teh invert is (what appears to be) sharper, or at least clearer details. Still I don't know if the shot fully works like this - its certainly a very different representation to what we normally see!


----------



## dleightley (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply. I have to use an autosize application [as I have to host a certain image size on a site] which results in low size and quality files. I will try to find another way of doing it, but here is a better quality shot:-


----------

